# Bird Portraits - Also  help requested to ID a bird species



## Raj_55555 (Apr 16, 2014)

Posting some of my best bird portraits, I must say it took some guts to post these shots after the quality bird shots recently posted by Danny and Kristofer.
C&C welcome as always. Also please help me ID the bird #1 & #6. I've no idea what #1 is, and #2 I thought was a black kite, but it doesn't have grey feather on the head.

#1 We aren't on talking terms! 
Nutmeg Mannikin or Scaly breasted Munia (thanks to Jacaranda and Danny)







#2 The national bird of India 






#3 Gull in flight portrait






#4 Blue eyes of an Elegant Swan






#5 Black-Crowned Night Heron






#6 Some kite






#7 Asian Black Kite




​


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 16, 2014)

Raj, never worry about what others are posting, never. Nothing wrong with your shots and some really unique subjects you have. We are all just mere clickers, nature is the master. 

#1, try a Scaly breasted Munia. Those are just gorgeous in the markings and colours, love the tones in those two. A beautiful bird Raj. Great caption as well that suits those two 

Not sure on the others Raj, I had to use Google for the first one. The others are darn good as well and the Peacock, they are an amazing looking on and very well taken. Nice and close. The last one is just so powerful and nice fine details there.

All the best Raj and just keep them coming.

Danny.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice set.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice set Raj.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 16, 2014)

I think nzmacro is right on with the ID on #1.  That next to last one (you have two numbered #6): I'm not sure. I have enough trouble ID'ing the hawks in MY area. But I still think Black Kite is a pretty good possibility--there are a lot of pictures of them where you don't see much of a black area on the top of the head. However, Rough-legged hawk is another possibility--according to what I saw, you do have them there.

Really nice stuff overall, and like others have said, don't hesitate to post yours, they are quite nice. SOME of the photographers here, like Kris and Matthew, tend to make me feel like MY pictures might just as well have been taken by a drunk monkey. With only one arm.  I've long since quit telling myself that I just need a different lens, or a different camera, or better lighting, or...I would just need a whole different set of skills to keep up with the "top tier" around here!

Oh yeah, one note: While I really like most of these, I am not a fan of the gull photo, because of the cut-off wing on the left and then so much room on the right--it makes for an awkward composition. IF I'm going to cut a wing off, I would tend to crop the photo so that the OTHER wing was also cropped, giving it some balance.


----------



## DLeeT (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice indeed, Raj.  And Danny and Sharon are right: go ahead and post!  I'm fully aware my stuff isn't even close to the quality of Danny's and others -- and never will be.  But I have fun at it and perhaps what I post is of some interest.  One thing I learned -- no matter what the endeavor -- there is _always_ going to someone better at it!   So keep 'em coming.  Lee


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 16, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set.





DarkShadow said:


> Nice set Raj.




Thank you so much guys


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 16, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Raj, never worry about what others are posting, never. Nothing wrong with your shots and some really unique subjects you have. We are all just mere clickers, nature is the master.


Nature is indeed the master,  thanks Danny 



nzmacro said:


> #1, try a Scaly breasted Munia. Those are just gorgeous in the markings and colours, love the tones in those two. A beautiful bird Raj. Great caption as well that suits those two
> Not sure on the others Raj, I had to use Google for the first one.


huh! And I thought I was the Google master. What exactly did you search, "brown headed white breast black spotted bird"? 
Thanks for the id Danny, and yes the last one is my personal fav too


----------



## baturn (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice! And I agree about the last one.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 16, 2014)

Word!


Nice set!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 16, 2014)

sm4him said:


> That next to last one (you have two numbered #6): I'm not sure. I have enough trouble ID'ing the hawks in MY area. But I still think Black Kite is a pretty good possibility--there are a lot of pictures of them where you don't see much of a black area on the top of the head. However, Rough-legged hawk is another possibility--according to what I saw, you do have them there.


Thanks, corrected it now. I need the id on #6, but it's definitely not a rough legged hawk.


sm4him said:


> Really nice stuff overall, and like others have said, don't hesitate to post yours, they are quite nice. SOME of the photographers here, like Kris and Matthew, tend to make me feel like MY pictures might just as well have been taken by a drunk monkey. With only one arm.


lol :mrgreen: I actually feel like a drunken one armed monkey after looking at their shots, but I understand what you're saying. Thanks.



sm4him said:


> Oh yeah, one note: While I really like most of these, I am not a fan of the gull photo, because of the cut-off wing on the left and then so much room on the right--it makes for an awkward composition. IF I'm going to cut a wing off, I would tend to crop the photo so that the OTHER wing was also cropped, giving it some balance.


Hmm.. I was actually trying for a unique composition, thinking it may pop out a bit from the usual BIFs..

Thanks for the critique sm4him


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 16, 2014)

DLeeT said:


> Very nice indeed, Raj.  And Danny and Sharon are right: go ahead and post!  I'm fully aware my stuff isn't even close to the quality of Danny's and others -- and never will be.  But I have fun at it and perhaps what I post is of some interest.  One thing I learned -- no matter what the endeavor -- there is _always_ going to someone better at it!   So keep 'em coming.  Lee


I know what you mean Lee.. Thanks a lot


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 16, 2014)

baturn said:


> Very nice! And I agree about the last one.



Thanks baturn. Do you mean the feedback about the seagull shot?




tirediron said:


> Word!
> 
> 
> Nice set!



Sorry, I am not sure what "Word!" means in this context, but thanks


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 16, 2014)

I would have to say #1 are Nutmeg Mannikin Home  Nutmeg Mannikins.  Of course after searching for 'Scaly breasted Munia' the education never ends!

Scaly-breasted Munia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thanks for having the guts to share Raj, welcome to the club


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice set, I really like the last one.  Don't worry about us, we don't bite and we all started some where.  I have picked up many tips online that I use.  Sometimes the internet can be a really good learning environment..   Not so long ago negative feedback upset me, but I learned to take it with a grain of salt and motivate myself to get better.  We are all always learning...


----------



## sm4him (Apr 16, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I would have to say #1 are Nutmeg Mannikin Home  Nutmeg Mannikins.  Of course after searching for 'Scaly breasted Munia' the education never ends!
> 
> Scaly-breasted Munia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Thanks for having the guts to share Raj, welcome to the club



So, after seeing your comment, I looked up Nutmeg Mannikin and got confused. I was sure they were Munia, but not after looking at images of the Nutmeg Mannikins.  Turns out, Nutmeg Mannikin is the "pet trade" name for Scaly-breasted Munia.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 16, 2014)

sm4him said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to say #1 are Nutmeg Mannikin Home Nutmeg Mannikins. Of course after searching for 'Scaly breasted Munia' the education never ends!
> ...



I know right???  At first I knew I was right, but then I was wrong, but then I was kinda right and then....oh heck.   

All I know is I get to tell folks that my birds shot in Socal, came to visit me from India.  :thumbup:


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 16, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I know right???  At first I knew I was right, but then I was wrong, but then I was kinda right and then....oh heck.
> 
> All I know is I get to tell folks that my birds shot in Socal, came to visit me from India.  :thumbup:



Updated the original pic with both the names.. Thanks, it's a bit strange though that as per wiki they shouldn't be anywhere close to south California. Maybe they went there on a family vacation


----------



## sm4him (Apr 16, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I know right???  At first I knew I was right, but then I was wrong, but then I was kinda right and then....oh heck.
> ...



They chose well. California is a nice place for a vacation. 
Typically, when birds are found that far out of their natural range they are birds that have escaped, or been released, from captivity. After a little research on ebird, that seems to be the case here. Some Nutmeg Mannikins were released from captivity back in the very early 2000s and have established small breeding populations in California and Florida.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 16, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Nice set, I really like the last one.  Don't worry about us, we don't bite



Aa..are you sure? Okay then 
In all fairness, all of you guys have been very nice, no flaming or mocking of the noobs and probably the best forum to share your work. Sincere thanks to everyone for sharing your work and appreciating others work with the same passion 

Everyday I learn something new here, thanks a lot Kris 

And BTW hearty congratulations to you on the Angel of Death, you should really share good news with everyone


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 16, 2014)

sm4him said:


> They chose well. California is a nice place for a vacation.
> Typically, when birds are found that far out of their natural range they are birds that have escaped, or been released, from captivity. After a little research on ebird, that seems to be the case here. Some Nutmeg Mannikins were released from captivity back in the very early 2000s and have established small breeding populations in California and Florida.


Now that makes more sense. This is an example of what we call an introduced species. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## BillM (Apr 16, 2014)

Hmmmm, is onearmeddrunkenmonkey too long for a screen name


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 16, 2014)

Fascinating info on those birds, very interesting and yep, you learn something new everyday. Great digging out that info Sharon, really good work. 

Angels of death ....... come on, fes up Kris 

All the best and a great thread Raj.

Danny.


----------



## pedalpics (Apr 16, 2014)

#1 those are some jazzy looking birds.


----------



## danielklaer (Apr 16, 2014)

Love the nutmegs Raj. Great work with all these shots. We get a very similar looking heron here and call them mangrove herons (_Butorides striata_&#8203


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Apr 16, 2014)

Great pics Raj! I always find it interesting to see a lot of the same species all the way on the opposite side of the world.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 16, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Everyday I learn something new here, thanks a lot Kris
> 
> And BTW hearty congratulations to you on the Angel of Death, you should really share good news with everyone





nzmacro said:


> Angels of death ....... come on, fes up Kris
> 
> All the best and a great thread Raj.
> 
> Danny.



Oh this one?  Audubon Magazine will be publishing it on their facebook page soon with my story behind it.  Friday is the one year anniversary, I had no idea it would finish in the top 100 


Osprey angel by krisinct- Thanks for 1 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 17, 2014)

Awww I hadn't seen that one. Gees head on and the wing spread and tail is BANG ON !!! Amazing view Kris and no wonder its called "Angel of death". A stunning perspective and I'm glad I'm not a target 

All the best Chris, as close to perfect as you can get and let me guess, sun at your back  Congrats.

Danny.


----------



## zubazubaida (Apr 17, 2014)

nice pic!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 17, 2014)

pedalpics said:


> #1 those are some jazzy looking birds.


 


danielklaer said:


> Love the nutmegs Raj. Great work with all  these shots. We get a very similar looking heron here and call them  mangrove herons (_Butorides striata_&#8203





zubazubaida said:


> nice pic!





TheNevadanStig said:


> Great pics Raj! I always find it  interesting to see a lot of the same species all the way on the opposite  side of the world.



Thanks guys and yeah they do look similar, and I find it more fascinating that a lot of these birds actually are not only found in different parts of the world, but they actually travel that distance during migration.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Apr 17, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> Awww I hadn't seen that one. Gees head on and the wing spread and tail is BANG ON !!! Amazing view Kris and no wonder its called "Angel of death". A stunning perspective and I'm glad I'm not a target
> 
> All the best Chris, as close to perfect as you can get and let me guess, sun at your back  Congrats.
> 
> Danny.



You see what I mean, he's keeping all these good news for himself, not good Kris! :x  Jokes apart, it's really a stunning image Kris, probably your best work I've seen


----------

